# A REAL PREDITORY FISH



## Thrasher (Dec 11, 2003)

WHEN YOUR STUPID PIRANHA GETS THAT BIG, GIVE ME A CALL

1-(800)-GAR-FISHing


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

When you get an aquarium to fit him in alive give me a call!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

That thing looks like it has been dead for 3 months


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Don't bother with him he is F#$^@ING Beavis.......

Jim


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well at least this is a sensible thread, and one ugly fish!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that actually pretty funny lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what an idiot


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

dumba#$!!!!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Thrasher said:


> WHEN YOUR STUPID PIRANHA GETS THAT BIG, GIVE ME A CALL


 I am going to guess that this is a picture of you. I got a piece of advice: get a job. Maybe then you can afford a haircut, some normal clothes and impress some girls so you can stop banging your sister. You obviously get too much enjoyment out of being a douche-bag. Hey buddy I'll let you in on something, your life... its not very good. If I were you, kill yourself now and save the world the pain of your existence.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thats not him in that picture. It has already been posted on here a few times before beavis was here.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that gar is like 25 years old too..........a human would kill it by 10 years old


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

that looks fake it looks like it has the head of a cruckadial


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> that looks fake it looks like it has the head of a cruckadial


 they call those fish 'alligator gars' for a reason


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hahahaha thats fake.............yea right

lol predatory and crocodile have been spelt wrong.....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Has'nt this pic poped up now at least three times here,
Innes what are you calling an ugly fish
when it was live it was magnificent


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

> Innes what are you calling an ugly fish
> when it was live it was magnificent


'totally agree, stupid ******* he probably didnt even eat it...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Has'nt this pic poped up now at least three times here,
> Innes what are you calling an ugly fish
> when it was live it was magnificent
> 
> ...


 yes, but ugly in the hands of the twat in the pic


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow this thread is back.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damnit vampor quit resurrecting this dead sh*t


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

its a nice big fish, for me 2 poop on!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

obieinctown said:


> its a nice big fish, for me 2 poop on!


 That was intelligent.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

may be time to close this thread....?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah close it down .


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I can't in this particular forum, INNES!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

INS MAKE THREAD NO WORK NO MORE


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

this is by far the dumbest thread in Non Piranha

we're usually the intellectual forum on P fury

hell we got poly, acestro, crockeeper, and p45's occasionaly wise tidbits


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> I can't in this particular forum, INNES!!!!


----------

